# Selling pelts



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

What is a good price to sell Pelts for?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Depends on several factors.

Markets, primeness, individual of the animal (not all coyotes are created equal), on the carcass or "put-up" (stretched and dried).

Dont expect much this year. Initial prices arent looking good. And if the markets poor this early in the season, its never a good sign. Supply is low this time of year, so prices should be better than they are. 

Im not holding my breath this year. But, for the last decade coyote has been for sport, not for profit.

Trapping now is another story, but its still hard to turn a decent profit even trapping with todays markets.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

okay so what have you heard a avg. pelt is this year?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I heard this year as low as 15 for put up fur. Geez I hope it's higher though. Last year I averaged 28/pelt put up, with 40 bucks for my best fur. I sell to Dusty's Fur Shed in Downer, MN. That is close to you in Fargo.

*remember....presentation goes a long way in how much you get for your furs!!!!*


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

okay thanks and if 15$ is low thats not too bad..... about a box of ammo :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> okay thanks and if 15$ is low thats not too bad..... about a box of ammo :lol:


It's also very low for a large amount of work skinning, fleshing, maintaing, etc.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so you can't just drop the dog off at the fur guy?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You can, but if put-up dogs are worth $15, a carcass dog is gonna be worth $5, IF, and thats a BIG IF, your lucky.

Dont expect to make money doing it. Most of us these days do it for the hunt, any money is a bonus.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Selling on the carcass won't win the lottery.

My father in law sold a really nice fox last year on the carcass and got 10 bucks for it. That was last year.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k i got ya... i didn't know i had to skin it lol now i know and if i want to make a "bonus" then i will skin them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres more to it than skinning it.

Ya gotta skin it, sew it up (this isnt as easy as it sounds), flesh it, wash it, stretch and dry it, clean out any burrs, comb it.

My suggestion to you would be to sell on the carcass this year providing you kill some. Find someone that KNOWS what their doing, and learn.

If you dont know the process, youll only turn your $5 carcass dog into a $0 hunk of skin and fur.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k thanks. my uncle is taking me out over christmas break showing me the ropes of calling, etc. also he has sold furs before so i am pretty sure he knows how to do that.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> k thanks. my uncle is taking me out over christmas break showing me the ropes of calling, etc. also he has sold furs before so i am pretty sure he knows how to do that.


The putting up of fur is sure a learning process. I started doing it last year and I have been to two seminars regarding it. One was hands on with a coyote hide (Former Moderator Brad T put that one on). The other was last year at the NDFHTA Winter Meet. I still learn a little every time I do one and am always picking peoples brains about it.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so from what your saying is it's a very delicate process


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> so from what your saying is it's a very delicate process


Parts are yes. Parts of it such as fleshing are pretty darn rough. It's more of a detailed process and the drying of the fur on the stretcher can be touchy if you don't watch the problem areas.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought I heard a rumor that ***** were going for a real good price..anyone hear this?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

verg said:


> I thought I heard a rumor that ***** were going for a real good price..anyone hear this?


I have heard this also, haven't SEEN it happen. Also, heard yotes were going for $45... so... yeah! Haven't taken anything in yet this year. Saving up about a dozen of them so I can get a whole $20 bill! :lol:


----------



## willie (Dec 1, 2008)

anybody here what bobcats are going for?


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

If you can get $15 for a coyote take it and run. Hearing nothing to $8 on coyotes, the better quality will be higher thats, highline, Alberta types.

**** figure $8 or less average.

Hearing cats half of last season, also heard starting might MIGHT be $500 tops and going down from there. All hear say until the first auction's start after the first of the year.

But figure everything way off from last season. Good time to make a bedspread, wall hanger or what ever you want or can afford.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone use furs in their house for their own personal likings?


----------

